# Road to the State



## Sidney (Jan 10, 2012)

Its time to start logging again. This time it will be for the 2012 CO. State Championships. I'm currently weighing about 225lbs. I've uploaded a Current pic. I'm about 27 weeks out and actually have been dieting for last 2 months. I'm trying to stay leaner in the off season because of how slow my metabolism is.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 10, 2012)

Jan 10, 2012

Back

I seemed to have done something to my back during hamstrings. It was super tight and was killing me during rows. Well see how it plays it out.

Pull ups-body weight
1 x 22
1 x 15
1 x 12

barbell rows-underhand
1 x 15- 275lbs
1 x 15 - 315lbs
1 x 9- 365lbs
1 x 15- 315 lbs

Seated hammer strength rows
1 x 15- 3 plates each side
1 x 12- 3 plates and a 25 each side
1 x 10- 4 plates each side

Pull downs 7's
1 x 12- 160lbs
1 x 12- 140lbs
1 x 12- 120lbs
1 x 12- 100lbs
1 x 12- 100lbs
1 x 12- 100lbs

Hyper extensions
1 x 15- bodyweight
2 x 12- 45lbs
1 x 8- 45lbs

30 mins of cardio


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 10, 2012)

nice man! following..


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, for someone who may have done something to his back, that is a solid back workout!

Stretch, stretch and stretch.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 11, 2012)

Jan 11 2012

Shoulders And Triceps

Smith Machine Military Press
1 x 20-135lbs
1 x 20 - 225
1 x 15- 275
1 x 12- 295
1 x 9 - 315

Side Laterials Dumb bells
1 x 12- 70lbs
1 x 8- 75 lbs
1 x 10- 70lbs

Bent over dumb bell laterials
3 x 12- 50lbs

Close Grip Bench
1 x 15- 185lbs
1 x 15 - 205lbs
1 x 15- 225lbs

Single arm overhead tricep extensions(first time doing these and I didn't feel them as much as two arms.)
3 x 12- 40lb dumb bell

Rope Push Downs- 7's
7 x 12- 80lbs? I didn't really pay attention to weight, went more for pump/burn. 

30 mins of cardio


----------



## Sidney (Jan 11, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Wow, for someone who may have done something to his back, that is a solid back workout!
> 
> Stretch, stretch and stretch.


 
Yeah I don't do much of that. The S word is evil


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 11, 2012)

good luck brotha ill be following along


----------



## Sidney (Jan 13, 2012)

YEsterday was a rest day 

Today Jan. 13, 2012

Had some back issues again today. Squats and Hack Squats were competely out of the question.

Leg Extensions
170lbs x 15
190lbs x 15
210lbs x 15
230lbs x 15

Leg Press-close stance
7 plates ea. side x 15
8 plates ea. side x 15
9 plates ea. side x 15
9 plates and a 25 x 12
10 plates ea side x 12.

Leg press-wide stance
3 x 15- 6 plates each side

Leg Extensions
3 x 15- 230lbs

Did the best I could with my back. Legs are somewhat sore.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 13, 2012)

bigcruz said:


> good luck brotha ill be following along


 
Thank you!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 13, 2012)

nice man. impressive lifts for smith machine military and your rows..going to be posting any videos?


----------



## Sidney (Jan 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> nice man. impressive lifts for smith machine military and your rows..going to be posting any videos?


 
I will win I get stronger. I'm kinda weak right now. When I'm back to 315lbs seated barbell military press, and 405lb rows lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 14, 2012)

Sidney said:


> I will win I get stronger. I'm kinda weak right now. When I'm back to 315lbs seated barbell military press, and 405lb rows lol



you are bro! in Jan. says you got up 315x9 on military! legit


----------



## Sidney (Jan 15, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you are bro! in Jan. says you got up 315x9 on military! legit


 
That was on a Smith Machine. I personally do not consider the smith machine free weights but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Sid !! Glad your back ill be following need some pointers from you on how to win a bb show.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 15, 2012)

Jan 14, 2012-Arms

Single arm dumb bell Preacher Curls
35 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 12
50 x 9

Standing Barbell Curls
3 x 12- 100lbs

MAchine curl 7's
90 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12
60 x 12

Triceps( light day)

Rope Pushdowns
110 x 15
130 x 12
130 x 12

Over head Dumbbell extensions-seated
3 x 12- 120lbs

Bench dips- bodyweight
1 x 22
1 x 20
1 x 20

30 minutes of cardio on a treadmill


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you post what your diet looks like right now?


----------



## Sidney (Jan 15, 2012)

Today is a rest day.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 15, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Big Sid !! Glad your back ill be following need some pointers from you on how to win a bb show.


 
Hey buddy! Well I won my Novice Weight class at my show, but I did not win the Novice Mr. Colorado Overall . Now that I've won Novice I cannot compete in that division again. It puts me in Open. I'm trying to be at the very least 10lbs heavier on stage. I have to be. I want to win this show so bad.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 16, 2012)

Jan. 16, 2012-Chest, light biceps

Incline Press
135 x 20
225 x 15
275 x 12
295 x 10 
315 x 10 
315 x 8

Bench Press
275 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 10

Hammer Strength Incline
3 x 15- two 45's and a 25 each side

Peck deck flyes-7's
160 x 12
150 x 12
140 x 12
130 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

Single arm Preacher curl
35 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 8 
50 x 8

Cable curls
3 x 12- don't remember weight

Machine Curls- 7's
7 sets x 12 reps-  100lbs 

30 minutes of Cardio


----------



## Sidney (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Can you post what your diet looks like right now?


 
I'm just eating alot of chicken, brown rice, whey, eggs, oatmeal, and all natural peanut butter.  If your interested in a diet, which it is truly worth every penny. Try Totalpackageforums.com and use me as your referance.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)

I will bro thanks. Im eating like a slob at the moment lol!! I could use some guidance.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 17, 2012)

Jan. 17, 2012 Ham and Calves, cardio

Standing single leg curls
35 x 15
55 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Lying leg curls with Dumb bell
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Seated Leg curls
170 x 12
190 x 12
210 x 8

Lying leg curls-machine
170 x 12
190 x 12
230 x 10

Seated Calve Raises
3 plate x 20 reps
3 plates and 25 x 15 reps
3 plates and 25 x 15 reps

DOnkey Calve Raises
3 sets x 20 reps-entire stack.

30 mins of cardio on incline treadmill


----------



## Sidney (Jan 18, 2012)

Jan 18 2012- Rest day

Today my calories are a bit lower given I am not working out or doing cardio today. Tomorrow I hit back as it is one of my weakest body parts.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

Jan 19, 2012- back cardio

Pull ups
1 x 20 reps- bodyweight
1 x 12- 25lbs added
1 x 10- 25lbs added

Underhand Barbell rows
15 x 315
12 x 365
8 x 405lbs ( was terribley heavy...should not have gone that heavy)

Hammer strength rows
1 x 15- 4 plates each side
2x 12- 4 plates + 25 each side

Wide grip pull downs 7's

12 x 160
12 x 140 
12 x 130
12 x 120
12 x 110
12 x 110
12 x 110

Back Extensions
3 x 12- 25lb plate

30 mins of cardio


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

Sidney said:


> I will win I get stronger. I'm kinda weak right now. When I'm back to 315lbs seated barbell military press, and 405lb rows lol


Sid is a beast !



Sidney said:


> Hey buddy! Well I won my Novice Weight class at my show, but I did not win the Novice Mr. Colorado Overall . Now that I've won Novice I cannot compete in that division again. It puts me in Open. I'm trying to be at the very least 10lbs heavier on stage. I have to be. I want to win this show so bad.


 let's do it !!!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 20, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> Sid is a beast !
> 
> 
> let's do it !!!


 

Mr. Colorado!!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 21, 2012)

Jan. 20, 2012- Shoulders, Triceps

Seated Barbell Military Press
15 x 135
10 x 225
12 x 275
8 x 295
8 x 295

Dumb bell Side Laterials
10 x 70 lbs ea arm
8 x 75 lbs ea arm
12 x 70 lbs ea arm

Bent over laterials
3 x 12-50lb ea arm

Front Raises
3 x 12- 35lb each arm

Barbell Shrugs
15 reps x 315
10 reps x 365
10 reps x 365

Two handed over head dumb bell extensions
3 set x 15 reps- 120lbs 

Close Grip Bench
3 sets x 15 reps - 225lbs

Rope Push DOwns- 7's
7 sets x 12 reps- didn't keep track of weight on this one.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 21, 2012)

Jan. 21, 2012

Here is a couple of updatd pictures. I'm up 6lbs from two weeks ago to 230lbs.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday was a rest day.

Jan. 22, 2012- quads, calves

Leg Extensions
15 x 170 
15 x 190
15 x 210
15 x 230
15 x 250

Leg Press
15 x 16 plates
12 x 18 plates
12 x 20 plates
12 x 20 plates

Lunges on Smith
3 sets x 12 reps- 135lbs

Hack squat isolated machine. (not the same as traditional hack).
3 x 12 reps- 380lbs.

Calve Press- on leg press
3 x 15- 380lbs

Seated Calve raises-plate loaded
3 x 15- 3 plates


----------



## Sidney (Jan 26, 2012)

Been sick for a few days but back at it lightly.

Jan 15. 2012 Chest-biceps

Incline Barbell
3 x 10- 315lbs

Bench Press
315 x 12
315 x 2( felt a sharp pain in left pec. so stopped.)

Machine Incline Flyes
3  sets x 15 

Pec deck
7  sets x 12.

Barbell Curls

3 x 12- 100lbs

Dumb bell Curls

3 x 12- 45lbs 

Machine Curls 7's

7 x 12

30 mins cardio


----------



## Sidney (Jan 27, 2012)

Jan. 26 2012 Hams Calves

Standing Hamstring Curls
3 sets x 12 reps

lying leg curls dumb bell
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 12

Stiff Legs
3 x 15- 135lbs (watching out for back)

Lying Leg Curls 7's
7 sets x 12 reps

Seated Calve raises
3 sets x 15 reps- 4 plates

Donkey Calve Raises
3 sets x 15 reps- stack


----------



## Sidney (Jan 29, 2012)

Jan. 28 2012- back, cardio

Pull ups
1 x 22- bodyweight
1 x 12- 25lbs
1 x 10- 25lbs

Bent OVer rows
225 x 15
315 x 15
365 x 12

Seated rows
3 x 12- 220

Pull downs- 7's
7 sets x 12 reps

30 minutes of interval training.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 29, 2012)

Jan 29, 2012- shoulders and triceps

Dumb bell press
80lbs x 15
100lbs x 12
120lbs x 12
130lbs x 12

Side Laterials
3 sets x 10 reps- 75lbs

Machine reverse flyes
3 sets x 12 reps- 220lbs

Close Grip Bench
135lbs x 20
185 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12

Single arm dumb bell extensions
35lbs x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Rope Push downs 7's
7 sets x 12 reps

30 mins of interval training on Stair climber.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

How was your weekend?


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Sydney,

you´re a strong dude! 

What is your height/actual bodyweight?

Cheers,

Heart Muscle


----------



## Sidney (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> How was your weekend?


 
A great weekend! The cheat meals help make it even more amazing!!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 30, 2012)

Heart Muscle said:


> Hey Sydney,
> 
> you´re a strong dude!
> 
> ...


 
Well thank you! I try lol!!  I'm 5'10" and 232lbs.


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Sydney,
we´re all trying hard, aren´t we? 

Perfect height. isn´t it? 
My height is 179 cm... *usingonlinecalculatoranddevelopingalittlehatetowardsnonmetricsystems* 5 feet 10 15⁄32 inches. 
((I am, however A LOT lighter...))


How long have you been lifting and what is your experience with different split routines? Or have you always used bodypart split routines?


Cheers,

Curious Muscle Heart ^^


----------



## Sidney (Jan 31, 2012)

Heart Muscle said:


> Hi Sydney,
> we´re all trying hard, aren´t we?
> 
> Perfect height. isn´t it?
> ...


 
Hey buddy! I've been lifting since I was 11 years old and I am currently 23 years old. I have been bodybuilding since my 11th grade or 16 years old. I've done several different splits, and I have been doing split routines since i can remember. There are so many different techniques and splits that you truly have to experiment with what works. Try a different theory every 12 weeks. This is a patient sport so you have to give it time.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 31, 2012)

Jan 31, 2012- quads, calves

Today was yet another day of injury....while doing leg press I felt a crackling in my thigh. No immediate pain but a dull and numb feeling.  Since I have been home it has been a little sore. I know have a strained pec, trap, and thigh. I think i'm falling apart lol.

Leg Extensions
170 x 20
190 x 15
210 x 15
220 x 15
250 x 15

Leg Press
16 plates x 15 reps
18 plates x 12 reps
20 plate x 12 reps
22 plates x 8 reps(last rep is when it poped.  

Seated Calve Raises
2 plates x 20 reps
3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps

Donkey Calf Machine
Stack x 20 reps
Stack+45 x 15 reps
Stack+45 x 15 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Sid!  omg!  You are a youngin too!  lol


----------



## Sidney (Feb 1, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sid! omg! You are a youngin too! lol


 
I know!!! ?!?!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

You got any news to share???


----------



## Sidney (Feb 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> You got any news to share???


 

lol.... something about a shiny ring and a girl?


----------



## Sidney (Feb 3, 2012)

feb 3 2012 Chest- biceps

Incline Barbell
3 x 15- 275lbs

Incline Dumb bell press
3 x 15-130lbs

Incline Flyes
3 x 12 - 75lbs

SIngle arm preacher curl
3 sets x 10 reps- 55lbs

Barbell curls 
1 set x 100 reps

Machine Curls
3 sets x 12 reps-160lbs?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

I just read your journal. Your on the right track bro! Stay w/ that high volume and fill in that frame. You have a lot of potential. Still young and a lot of time to grow. Good luck on the Colorado.  


Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Sidney (Feb 4, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I just read your journal. Your on the right track bro! Stay w/ that high volume and fill in that frame. You have a lot of potential. Still young and a lot of time to grow. Good luck on the Colorado.
> 
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


 

well thank you very much!!!  I have great coaches and I believe that they will get me where I want to be. Time is something I do have, but patience.....lol I'm working on it


----------



## Sidney (Feb 5, 2012)

Feb 4 2012- Hams, calves, Cardio

Standing LEg curls
35 x 15
50 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 10
80 x 8

Stiff leg deads( doing these light because of back issues)
135 x 20
185 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

Lying Dumb bell leg curls
90 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10
110 x 8

Lying leg curls machine
180 x 12
190 x 12
170 x 12

Seated Calve Raises
3 plates x 15 reps
3 plates+ 25 x 15 reps
4 plates x 12 reps

Calve press(leg press)
10 plates x 20
10 plates x 18
10 plates x 15

Cardio was on stairmill for 30 minutes. I haven't dont that in so long I was dying!!

Today is superbowl day which happens to be my rest and my cheat meal. I'm down 6 lbs from 2 weeks ago to 225. Abs are coming in and getting some crazy vascularity.


----------



## Sidney (Feb 7, 2012)

Feb 6 2012 Back, Bis, cardio

Pull ups
body weight x 22 reps
add 30lbs x 12
add 30lbs x 12

Bent over under hand rows
315 x 15
365 x 12
365 x 12

Hammer Strength Rows

8 plates x 15 reps
8 plates + 25's x 15
8 plates + 25's x 15

Close Grip Pull downs
3 sets x 12 reps - 180lbs


Barbell curls
80 lbs x 15
80 lbs x 15
90 lbs x 15

Machine Curls
3 sets x 12 reps- dunno weight..

15 mins on stairmill and 15 mins intervals on stair climber.


----------



## Sidney (Feb 9, 2012)

FEb 8, 2012 quads and calves

Leg extensions
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 15
220 x 15
250 x 12

Leg Press
14 plates x 20
16 plates x 15
18 plates x 14
20 plates x 15

Squat Machine
3 sets x 15 reps

Leg extensions- 21's
3 sets x 21 reps

seated calve raises
3 plates x 20 reps
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 12

Was it for today.  Still hesitant cause of Quad strain


----------



## Sidney (Apr 18, 2012)

April 18, 2012

Haven't been on in a while. Been dealing with a certain condition that left me unable to exercise. While it has improved I haven't decided whether or not I am competing in July...I Am currently doing an athletic lifting program. I figured this would be the best program to start with being I haven't lifted in almost 2 months.


----------

